# Gelding a colt- ideal age?



## JoBo (25 August 2009)

Im very sorry as Im sure this has been asked many times, but what is the ideal age to geld a colt? I know as young as possible will be the answer but what is that?

Thanks in advance,
Jo


----------



## rema (25 August 2009)

My boy was done at 18 months old and done in the late winter to stop any fly problems.


----------



## nessie1288 (25 August 2009)

We had one done at 18 months as in the post above, but I had to have one done this spring at just under a year as his behaviour was causing problems and we have several mares!!! Luckily we caught a cold spell in May.


----------



## JoBo (25 August 2009)

So 18 months is ideal, but they can be done younger. And get it done in the winter months due to flies. Thanks both!


----------



## Simsar (25 August 2009)

We do ours at 5 month while still on the mare.


----------



## rema (25 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
We do ours at 5 month while still on the mare  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Hehe my lad dident have any worth chopping till he was 14 months old.


----------



## 1275gta (25 August 2009)

We keep ours to at least 3 older if well behaved.


----------



## JoBo (25 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
We keep ours to at least 3 older if well behaved. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Until 3 years old? Why is that, what's the advantage?


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (25 August 2009)

Ours were all done as yearlings


----------



## ritajennings (26 August 2009)

I agree with simsar on the mare is best, but saying that not all colts goolies have dropped by then so you might have to go with the flow.
In the 'old days' some people would try to keep them entire in the hope that it would help with development and give then some presents, but imo unless the colt is being run on to be graded as a stallion they should be cut as soon as they drop.


----------



## Simsar (26 August 2009)

Hello RJ how the devil are you.  Big kiss for Archiebald. XXX


----------



## no_no_nanette (26 August 2009)

I guess as you can see from the variety of answers, it depends on the youngster and on people's preferences.  We have had the range of experience with our colts - the first one that we bred, in the words of the Futurity vet, "would have scored -6 for masculinity if there was such a category"!!! and he wasn't cut until he was about 19 months, and even then the vet had to hunt for one!  His half-brother, on the other hand, must have been born with bags of testosterone, as he has been very "coltish" from day one, is very well muscled up and developed already, with a crest, at 4 1/2 months old - and he has a very large pair!!  So he will be gelded within the next month before weaning, as there's lots of evidence that he would become a total nightmare if left entire for very much longer!!!


----------



## MrsMagoo (26 August 2009)

Hmm interesting reading - a quick question...can you generally tell whether a colt is going to be a handful etc from early stages?  I.e. coltish or good enough to keep full?

Just thinking ahead for Ron and the plan would be to keep him uncut as the sire is dead now and he's a lovely sort and so far he has got the kindest easiest nature ever (even the vet said she had never handled such a well behaved foal at 6wks) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sooo does this indicate he should be a lovely natured older boy or can they still turn into terrors??? lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## no_no_nanette (26 August 2009)

Our very "feminine" colt has, apart from a very brief interval of thug-like behaviour when he was very little, always been very affectionate and anxious to please. The first time that he even registered he was a stallion was when he was at Tweseldown at the age of 19 months with a filly squirting in his face in the ring!  He remained very easy to handle, as also have our two other yearling colts.  The foal, on the other hand, is showing every indication that he might be very challenging to handle if left entire .... so he will be cut early.


----------



## GreedyGuts (26 August 2009)

At the time of the second tetanus jab- around 6-8 months. That way you know they are fully protected. Unless I saw my colt as a stallion prospect I wouldn't leave it any later.


----------

